
To Beat Google, Beat Google to the Mobile Web - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/beat_google_mobile_web.php
======
johnrob
Why would mobile users respond to ads at a higher rate than internet users?

~~~
briansmith
Text entry on mobile devices is not convenient. Navigating large and/or
complex documents is not convenient either. Mobile-specific services can
exploit these inconveniences to make money.

